# Making the move in 4 weeks ,, dont know many people in Sydney



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

Bit nervous about travelling by myself , dont know too many people in australia ,,, but im sure there will be Loads of Irish /Worldwide Sessioners about ill be fine  any1 else going soon


----------



## Darrennick (Nov 5, 2010)

where in Ireland are you from? Just moved to Perth form Galway about a week ago.


----------



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

Tipp .... Glad to be leving the Famine ,,headin to sydney ... how u gettin on over


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I am not Irish but I do live in Sydney. And yes, I met quite a few Irish here. There is even a Irish pub in the CBD. It is on the corner of George St and Hay St. It is called Paddy Maguires. I went there quite a few times as they serve good steaks. 

There is also another one called P J O Brien's, located at 57 King St. This one also has a website and you can even apply for work there. 

There are numerous Irish pubs outside Sydney CBD, for example in Rouse Hill.


----------



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh no fear ,, there are irish pubs in evey corner of the universe ,, NASA Found a new planet it turned out it was called Seamaus Micks Tavern hahaa.....


----------



## sunscreen (Dec 6, 2010)

The Welcome hotel on Rozelle Street in Balmain. Great pub and the best steaks!!


----------



## rodmanalbe (Dec 15, 2010)

been there twice, steaks are huge, buddy!


----------

